# Mud Trucks Thread



## DLB

Let's see those mud TRUCKS, JEEPS, CARS, VANS, etc. I'll start us out. 

This is a short video I threw together from rides at Whetstone, West Virginia over the past 3 years. It's mostly trucks, but I included some ATVs since I didn't have as much from 2009. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bigblackrancher

heres my favorite


----------



## BleednGreen68

A 4x4 conversion van counts right?? I've had this rig about 5yrs. So much fun in this thing. 84 Ford E250 Pathfinder Quadravan. Converted over in California. The company went out of business in 1993. Was built for taking workers around different oil field sites. Sits on a 79 F250 frame. They did a great job on it. Has a 460 c6. Has 33's under it. I put new rear leafs on it since they were broke when I got them. Had bigger arches put in them. Put 6" super lift springs up front. I made the custom safari rack on top and put the light bar with 6" 150w lights on top. Also put a Ford Superduty rear bumper and a visor on it. I was gonna fix it up nice but as I started stipping it down I kept finding more rust so its just my mud toy. I drive it mainly once a month just to keep it goin. Its totally street legal and I get alot of compliments on it. I call it The Tank cause it pretty much goes everywhere. It does great at mud runs. I have more weight over the rear end compared to a truck. I got 5th place my first race out of 15 to 20 trucks. Those guys had thousands in their motors and trucks and mine cost me about a grand including what I paid for it. 

This is what it looked like when I got it minus all the stickers and new wheels.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I think it counts. That van is cool.


----------



## DLB

Good stuff. Yes the van counts! I edited my first post to include others.


----------



## BleednGreen68

I got some videos of the mud runs I ran in with the van. I will try and post some. I havnt been to a mud run in awhile. The one I always ran in quit putting them on. The last one I went to I didnt do very good. They totally screwed up the pit and NO ONE made it through. Even the real serious guys. It was like the thickest gumbo clay I have ever seen. I want to race the clock rather than see everyone get stuck. No fun!


----------



## brutemike

A few pics from ohios powerlinepark ride 2010. None of them mine but it was from fallowing the trucks with the brute and doing more then they could.Check out powerlinepark on youtube for some good vids of trucks.:rockn:


----------



## DLB

^yep been to powerline. That's close to where I grew up.


----------



## lil'prairie

My old suburban.


----------



## Polaris425

I had this little play toy for a while


----------



## Beachcruiser

How do those mudlites work mounted backwards?

I had a 85 85 K5 Jimmy I'll try to find some pics of. Sold the dang thing before it became a money pit.


----------



## Beachcruiser

1985 GMC Jimmy. 383, SM465, NP205, 12 bolt rear and 10 front. It was more of a beach vehicle instead of mud.


----------



## greenkitty7

heres my chevy that my buddy helped me build at Puddin Creek in Perry, FL. Trying out the bounty hole.
















sure do miss that truck.... built to the max 350, with 14 inch suspension and 52 inch tractor tires, deuce and a half axles.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Nothing fancy just bought the truck when I was 16 and couldn't ever get rid of it, I drive it when the weathers bad or I wanna play. Its a 1992 F-150, 33x12.50-15s, Pro Comp Shocks, 12k RE12000 Ramsey Worm Drive Winch, Two Inch HD Coils in front, custom t-case skid, and custom front and rear bumpers. The front bumper is kinda rough but it was the first I ever built, it is quite tough though so that counts for something.


----------



## poporunner50

the jeep was set up to rock crawl but my bro put it in a deep ditch and got it stuck. 
the bronco was built by my step dad and my bro for mudding.


----------



## J2!

Not my trucks but here's a couple vids I shot from Boggs & Boulders... Maybe I'll have one some day.. LOL





 




 


_Remember, dont do the "embed" feature, just copy the direct link or url and paste it in, no code needed, the forum will do it all for you!!_


----------



## greenkitty7

^man these people need some ag tires... thats what everyone in FL is running now... from wides to ridic rice n canes. they clean out and grab SO much better. but it is a pain if thats what you drive back in forth. but man, going from a bogger to an ag style tire is like switchin from a mudlite to an outlaw... leaps and bounds... lol


----------



## Polaris425

^ AG tires is soft stuff = BAD


----------



## greenkitty7

lol... what do you think the "bounty hole" is? ive seen one person make it though at puddin creek.


----------



## J2!

A few more pics from the same ride a B&B.. Whenever I hit the lottery I'll have one !!


----------



## T-Money

green kitty what transmission and transfer case did you run somethin like an oversion/powerglide?


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sweet rides. That mustang is wicked. Mudlites backwards work great. I always did that and never let me down. Lots of first places doin that.


----------



## islandlife

hereis a couple of mine, funny i cant find any pics of them burried in mud, guess i dont stop and take pics while im driving. nothin special, but they kept me on the trails till i got the brute. the s10 is gone to the scrapper, the yota has been upgraded with a 7" lift, moved front axle 3 inches forwards, trailgear high steer w/ ifs steering box, new floors and supra bucket seats.


----------



## bshattuck87

She might be clean, but she always got dirty. I miss that truck SO much, worst thing I ever did was sell her. I kick myself in the *** all the time for it.




























Brenton


----------



## BleednGreen68

Love the Rangers!


----------



## greenkitty7

T-Money said:


> green kitty what transmission and transfer case did you run somethin like an oversion/powerglide?


we took the tranny/transfer case out of an old military vehicle we had at the shop... same one we got the axles from and machined conversion plates so the 350 would bolt up.


----------



## T-Money

like a duece and 1/2 drivetrain? i would like to see one in person no one around here has anything like that. like in central fl is the mega truck meca would love to go to bithlo or somewhere like that


----------



## greenkitty7

yea central and north fl. if you dont have 44s or above you prolly dont need to be in the holes at the parks there. i used to go to Perry, FL alot and Kenansville to Muddi Gras all the time. Been to Horse Hole Creek too and i forget the name of the one in Punta Gorda.


----------



## linkage

greenkitty7 said:


> yea central and north fl. if you dont have 44s or above you prolly dont need to be in the holes at the parks there. i used to go to Perry, FL alot and Kenansville to Muddi Gras all the time. Been to Horse Hole Creek too and i forget the name of the one in Punta Gorda.


 
its ******* yacht Club Will see plenty of 4 link trucks with deuce and halfs or 5 tons riding on V treads.


http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/*******-Yacht-Club/67509547812?v=photos

http://redneckyachtclubfl.com/

http://www.myspace.com/redneckyachtclubfl/photos


----------



## filthyredneck

Sorry guys, no action pics of this one.... But I promise it has seen some mud. Its my 1998.5 Dodge 2500, 4x4, CUMMINS, 12" lift with 39.5" Pitbull Rockers underneath it. Lots of mods!!!! (Its also my daily driver, which is why there's not any good action pics to put up here)


----------

